# Gettin' hitched



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just wanted to share with all of my Kindleboards friends that I am marrying the love of my life, Melanie, this Saturday!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Congrats! I hope you'll post pictures of you all on the happy occasion. I'm a sucker for babies and wedding.   Hopefully you all will have some nice weather.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooray! That's awesome.

I wish you and Melanie the best!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It it's in Chicago, it's supposed to be in the mid to upper 60s . . . almost summer in November!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats. I wish you both the very best. I hope you have great weather, great food and drink and lots of laughter.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Melanie!

L


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations! Wishing you and Melanie many years of wedded bliss!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats and many happy years together.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

It's just the beginning of a lifetime of happiness for you both - I hope you enjoy every moment!  Congrats!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Massive Congratulations Bryan!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Huge congrats, guys!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations.
Wishing both of you the best.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Conglaturations!  Enjoy it!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  So happy for you both.  
deb


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

BTW, if your comfortable with posting pics...I'd love to see them so I can gush!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy wedding!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you had a nice wedding!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Best wishes to you both as you begin your married life together! Love is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

How lovely!  Congratulations.  Love to hear such wonderful news.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations!  Yesterday was the day, but I just saw this thread.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The wedding was yesterday and it was fantastic.  My wife is very crafty and I spent a couple of days helping her tie knots on strings and around beads so that they could be strung through the wedding service programs so that when you opened the program the knot would tie itself (tying the knot, get it?) and all kinds of other things.  We had a sweets table that was epic in sheer amounts of candy and we had a ton of kids at the wedding and all reports are that everyone had a blast.  I am very happy - with my lovely wife (she is my best friend and first and harshest editor for my work) and with how the wedding went.

Thank you all for your very kind words.  I love the Kindleboards community - you guys are so great.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you had an amazing day...may your life be filled with many more!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think I am still worn out from the wedding.  It was exhausting to go back to work today.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Just saw the thread.  Congrats!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Congratulations... I hope it was a perfect day for you both.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations.  I'm glad you had such a wonderful day.  I wish you many, many years of happiness together.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just saw this thread. 

Congratulations! I wish you a lifetime of love.

Karen


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations! Weddings are beautiful .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

w00t! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!


----------

